
Survival of the Richest - danielwwilliams
https://www.loanable.com/blog/survival-of-the-richest-how-the-worlds-financial-elite-are-preparing-for-armageddon
======
rudiv
If the climate apocalypse comes to pass, as the community in the Global South
that I live in disintegrates, I'll take a little solace in the fact that the
henchmen billionaires hire will soon tire and dispose of them.

------
matthewfelgate
There is enough genuine stuff to worry about in this world without these fake
conspiracy theories.

